# Any Cobolt Blue Pics?



## Chironex (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi all! i would love to see some cobolt blue spider shots....! I cant have one in australia but I love looking at them. Bring on the pics


----------



## delta (Oct 25, 2004)

forum search ->  lividum

and you will find a lot of pics 

cheers


----------



## Washout (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Chironex (Oct 25, 2004)

GREAT! Thanks washout how old/large?

Brent


----------



## Washout (Oct 25, 2004)

5in or so, WC, so I don't know how old.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 25, 2004)

H. lividum female @ lunch  :evil:


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Oct 25, 2004)

adult female photographed outdoors in natural light


----------



## Angelo (Oct 27, 2004)

Hugo said:
			
		

> H. lividum female @ lunch  :evil:


im pretty sure im not color blind or have some visual spectrum deficiency...but those legs are PURPLE   
beatiful tho


----------



## cichlidsman (Oct 27, 2004)

Hugo said:
			
		

> H. lividum female @ lunch  :evil:


are you sure that is a h.lividum?


----------



## jeffh_x (Oct 28, 2004)

isnt that clear but it'll do...


----------



## Mendi (Oct 28, 2004)

I need to get one a pink H.lividum for my menagery. Mine is either blackish, or has the regular blue... please post more of this pink lividum

My girl just plain looking now   

* click here * 

She's totally normal looking now


----------



## Hugo (Oct 28, 2004)

cichlidsman said:
			
		

> are you sure that is a h.lividum?


Yes, I`m really sure 
Here is an other picture from her.


----------



## G_Wright (Oct 28, 2004)

Hugo said:
			
		

> Yes, I`m really sure
> Here is an other picture from her.


With that purple shen it's either H robustum or a male


----------



## priZZ (Oct 28, 2004)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> With that purple shen it's either H robustum or a male


Or just recently moulted.


----------



## Chironex (Oct 29, 2004)

keep em coming people! go the cobolts!


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite!


----------



## NightCrawler27 (Oct 29, 2004)

those are very  nice lookin .  where can i get a pair at?   are they expensive?..any one got any s'lings for sale or trade?


----------



## Joe1968 (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's mine. She's the reason I got back into this wonderful hobby.  :} 

when that pic was taken, she's about 2'', probly 2.5'' by now. I dont get to see her as often as I want to.

I have another one, a male, but good luck on having the opportunity of taking a pic of him.


----------



## s_butterfly (Oct 29, 2004)

*h. lividum*

this is my cobalt


----------



## versus (Oct 29, 2004)

nice h.lividum s_butterfly.. :clap:


----------



## GQ. (Oct 30, 2004)

Ooooh purty!  My picture isn't of an adult, but it is still a cobalt.  I can hardly wait for the colors to appear on this little guy.


----------



## Zibi (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice owner  (S-Butterfly)


----------



## Pheonixx (Oct 30, 2004)

Butterfly, you do realize you are handiling a minion of hell there?  (OBT need not be mentioned)  H. lividum are very mean indeed, of course there are exceptions.
Mine unfortunatley is not an exception
Heres mine...i believe it to be female...


----------



## Hugo (Oct 31, 2004)

1.0 H. lividum


----------



## Hugo (Oct 31, 2004)

0.1 H. lividum ( + 1.0 H.lividum)


----------



## Washout (Oct 31, 2004)

s_butterfly said:
			
		

> lots of crazy pictures.


Wow, mine would bite me about 40 thousand times if I tried that. Are the juvies less violent, or did you put it in the fridge to calm it down or anything?



			
				NightCrawler27 said:
			
		

> those are very  nice lookin .  where can i get a pair at?   are they expensive?..any one got any s'lings for sale or trade?


Where are you located? You can usually find WC adults for around $40 but they might have a high likelyhood of parasites. Slings should also be fairly cheap, most of the major breeders have them I'm sure. I'd really like to breed mine, but males seem to be snached up pretty quickly.


----------



## s_butterfly (Oct 31, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> Wow, mine would bite me about 40 thousand times if I tried that. Are the juvies less violent, or did you put it in the fridge to calm it down or anything?
> 
> i didnt do anything to calm her down, she just isnt the spawn of satan like all other lividums.  I put a vial in her setup for her to use as a burrow which works well any time i wanna see her, i can just dig up the vial.  i use a paint brush to get her to walk out onto my hand.  see ..............


----------



## aftershock (Nov 1, 2004)

*mating*

mating..


----------



## Chironex (Nov 2, 2004)

VERY IMPRESSIVE HUGO! i love your photos!


----------



## versus (Nov 2, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hello G_Wright,
> 
> Haplopelma robustum, how can you say/know what this species looks like!?!?  :?
> 
> ...


i think it's still another variant of h.lividum.... and the h.robustum which i found looks almost like lampropelma violaceopes.... and this pic i found it from other site... have a look... :?


----------



## G_Wright (Nov 2, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hello G_Wright,
> 
> Haplopelma robustum, how can you say/know what this species looks like!?!?  :?
> 
> ...



just saw a pic a while back labled as that thats all.  looked like a purpley lividum.

I'm no T expert


----------



## HEEN67 (Nov 2, 2004)

NO COMMENT!


----------



## Chironex (Nov 18, 2004)

your 2nd T is one of the best i've seen! excellent colours i love them!


----------



## Aranea (Nov 18, 2004)

check this pics, some H.lividum pics.. /Aranea


----------



## Aranea (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/galleri.asp?oid=30632&gid=245466


----------



## HEEN67 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks!... :8o 
The continuation:


----------



## pandinus (Nov 18, 2004)

i'm confused, do only the females get blue, or are the mating pics just in odd lighting? I have heard that the blue is hard to see on film, but is it hard to see in person? I really want one, but i am afraid i am building up a false idea of their beauty in my mind.


----------



## HEEN67 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Pandinus...  
I have not modified the picture, i have just put the focus on the glass and i have used a light!...

Yes the H-lividum is really blue since its color is reflected by the light!... :liar: 
Nevertheless this spider is very agressive!...


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 20, 2004)

First pic, Male.  second pic is the female.


----------

